# Think One Of My Units Finally Lost HDMI - Question On Returns



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

So, I have three HR10-250s. Two are hooked up by component and one is hooked up by HDMI.

I think the unit using HDMI finally has a toasted HDMI card.

The wife called me yesterday at work and said the screen looked "pixelated." I had her try a few things and when it could not be resolved, I told her I'd investigate when I got home. When I got home, the screen wasn't so much pixelated or macroblocked the way I was imagining it, but it was more how things look on your computer monitor when you have your color depth set to 8 bits instead of 24 bits.

I unplugged the HDMI cable and plugged it back in and that actually fixed it for about 20 minutes. And then the problem came back. So, I switched over to component cables and that fixed the problem.

I was thinking I would like to get the unit switched out, but I don't want to lose all my recordings and SP info. I could get by using component cables if I had to, but I still feel like I deserve a properly functioning unit. The unit is still under warranty, and even if it weren't I have the DirecTV protection plan.

So, I was thinking that maybe I could call for a replacement, and when I get the unit in order to preserve my recordings and SP info, that I would just swap out the HDMI card from the new unit to the old unit and return the replacement unit with the failed HDMI card.

Will this work or does DirecTV keep track of serial numbers coming in / going out? I also believe there might be more than one version of the HDMI card, so I assume that it might be possible to get a replacement unit that has an HDMI card that won't work in my existing unit depending on the version of unit I have.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Dec 26, 2002)

Never did it.

Was curious, how much of a difference is there really in picture quality between component vs HDMI?


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Rpbertxyz said:


> Never did it.
> 
> Was curious, how much of a difference is there really in picture quality between component vs HDMI?


There is no PQ difference visible to me.


----------



## slapshot (Feb 12, 2002)

SpankyInChicago said:


> There is no PQ difference visible to me.


Why bother then?

I have one without a functioning HDMI,replacing it would mean losing the World Series in HD! I'll live with it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you have a HDTV monitor then it's probably digital. It makes far more sense to keep the HDTivo output signal in the digital domain for maximum picture quality and resolution.

If you are using two other HDTivos with the component outputs, why not just swap the HDTivo with the bad HDMI port to one of the other rooms and use one of the other units that has a good HDMI card? 

You may also want to try troubleshooting the HDTivo by swapping HDMI cards to see if that's really the problem. I'd try reseating the HDMI card first to see if that helps. Try a different HDMI cable to eliminate that as the cause.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

slapshot said:


> Why bother then?


I don't know. Two reasons, I suppose:

1) I like to have fully functioning equipment.

2) Future potential of DRM flags blocking HD content from being output on non-HDCP connections.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you have a HDTV monitor then it's probably digital. It makes far more sense to keep the HDTivo output signal in the digital domain for maximum picture quality and resolution.
> 
> If you are using two other HDTivos with the component outputs, why not just swap the HDTivo with the bad HDMI port to one of the other rooms and use one of the other units that has a good HDMI card?
> 
> You may also want to try troubleshooting the HDTivo by swapping HDMI cards to see if that's really the problem. I'd try reseating the HDMI card first to see if that helps. Try a different HDMI cable to eliminate that as the cause.


The "digital domain" thing is mostly hype at this point. Many, many, many "digital" sets move the processing from the digital inputs into the analog realm within the TV. My set is a prime example of that. It is a Sony 42" LCD (GWIV). It is known to process input from the HDMI input on the same analog signal path as the component inputs are processed.

I did try swapping the cable. That didn't fix it.

Good point on trying to swap an HDMI card from one of my other units. I think I may try that.


----------



## dave3 (Oct 28, 2003)

With some digital displays there is a slight improvement in color with the HDMI/DVI connection verses the analog connections. My front projector has deeper colors that are more saturated with the dvi verses the component, it is not earth shattering difference, but it is a difference.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

So, I just got a new HR10-250 and use the HDMI-DVI cable into an LG 37 inch LCD. The picture was not as good as the HR10-250 downstairs running into an old school 3 gun RPTV. It looked just like you were describing on the backgrounds on the TiVo menus. The smoke effect behind the words had maybe 10 visible sharp gradients, as opposed to the smooth transition on the the donwstairs unit. OTA HD just had a kind of weird look to it, like it was better than SD, but in a blocky way.

I was standing close to the monitor at first, but it seemed to not get better when I stepped back. I guess I will try component to the same TV to see if it is something in the HR10-250, since because the TV has a built in tuner, I can see the programming directly and it looked better.

Are there any pictures floating around of the problem.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

You can just change the HDMI card. Talkes less then 2 mins. Best of all, you dont loose any of your recordings. 

Once you get the replacement from DirecTV, just swap HDMI cards, and your good to go. Unplug your unit first.

The other option is to get your cards repaird via CSS company

John


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Lee L said:


> So, I just got a new HR10-250 and use the HDMI-DVI cable into an LG 37 inch LCD. The picture was not as good as the HR10-250 downstairs running into an old school 3 gun RPTV. It looked just like you were describing on the backgrounds on the TiVo menus. The smoke effect behind the words had maybe 10 visible sharp gradients, as opposed to the smooth transition on the the donwstairs unit. OTA HD just had a kind of weird look to it, like it was better than SD, but in a blocky way.
> 
> I was standing close to the monitor at first, but it seemed to not get better when I stepped back. I guess I will try component to the same TV to see if it is something in the HR10-250, since because the TV has a built in tuner, I can see the programming directly and it looked better.
> 
> Are there any pictures floating around of the problem.


I'll try to take a picture tonight.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Are there any pictures floating around of the problem.


Here are eight pictures, four shot while watching component, and four shot while watching HDMI. Component is fine, HDMI shows the problem I described in the first post.

--

Final Jeopardy - sort of visible all over the place, but look just to the right of the exclamation point in JEOPARDY!. Very obvious there.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/Component1.JPG

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/HDMI1.JPG

--

Podiums - more obvious in this set of pics. Look at the light blue areas behind the contestants. Look at the area around where Jack wrote his name.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/Component2.JPG

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/HDMI2.JPG

--

Sharon's Head - Totally obvious on the blue behind Sharon's head.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/Component3.JPG

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/HDMI3.JPG

--

Now Playing List - The background is always moving so I couldn't take the "exact" same picture both times. But the moving "smoke" in the background clearly shows major problems in the HDMI image.

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/Component4.JPG

http://www.nicetaco.com/stuff/HDMI4.JPG

--

These images are all 1600x1200. Taken right from my camera (Canon Powershot SD450) and copied over to my web server. No modifcations done. They were taken at the "normal" image quality setting.

The unit is an HR10-250 (obvious) connected directly via component and HDMI respectively to a Sony KDF-42WE655.

The Jeopary source material is 480i material being broadcast at 720p on WLS-DT (ABC) in Chicago on frequency 52, channel 7-1. It is broadcast as non-stretched 4:3 with black sidebars inserted by WLS.

The web site may be a bit slow, it is only 512Kbps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Why not just spend $100 and get the HDMI card repaired and keep your unit? It'll be back in your possession within 7-10 days from when you ship it. They way you don't have to play Russian roulette with D*.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

teasip said:


> Why not just spend $100 and get the HDMI card repaired and keep your unit? It'll be back in your possession within 7-10 days from when you ship it. They way you don't have to play Russian roulette with D*.


I am just using component for now. Been too lazy to try and get the problem resolved. In the end, your suggestion may be the best one.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

I was using component as well but since I've got FiOS installation (internet only for now) scheduled for 3/16, and hopefully TV shortly thereafter, I wanted to know that the unit was fully functional whenever I decided to sell it.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, mine does not seem to be visible for program material, it is just the menus of the HR10-250 itself that look bad. In fact, my wife even thought that the HDMI looked slightly better than component. (but only 1%-2% in her opinion)


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

After 13 months without problems, mine has the same problem as Spanky. It happened yesterday while the wife was watching an ep. of Oprah. My first guess was HDMI. Reached behind the 250 and wiggled the HDMI cable. Yup! That was it. 

Reseated the cable and it was ok for about 15 minutes. Then back to garbage.

Changed over to component cables this morning. Pretty nice after I adjusted the picture settings on my Toshiba 34HFX84. At this point I'll stay component. There just isn't that much of a difference.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

slapshot said:


> Why bother then?


i have no friggin idea why anybody would even _try_ the HDMI, none.

it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

joetoronto said:


> i have no friggin idea why anybody would even _try_ the HDMI, none.
> 
> it just doesn't make sense to me.


Limited inputs. I'm out of component inputs on my TV, but I'm not out of HDMI inputs. So I have a few options:

1) Not watch something in HD so that I can use its component input for my HDTiVo.
2) Buy a component switch box. Costs money, more effort, confusing to wife, and dammit I shouldn't need it.
3) Use the HDMI port on my HDTiVo

Does that make sense?

tk


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

pendragn said:


> Limited inputs. I'm out of component inputs on my TV, but I'm not out of HDMI inputs. So I have a few options:
> 
> 1) Not watch something in HD so that I can use its component input for my HDTiVo.
> 2) Buy a component switch box. Costs money, more effort, confusing to wife, and dammit I shouldn't need it.
> ...


i hear ya, tk, i do. you shouldn't have to spend anymore money, you're right.

may i suggest a signal sensing A/V input selector though?  

http://www.avdeals.ca/audioauthority/1154A.htm


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

joetoronto said:


> i hear ya, tk, i do. you shouldn't have to spend anymore money, you're right.
> 
> may i suggest a signal sensing A/V input selector though?
> 
> http://www.avdeals.ca/audioauthority/1154A.htm


How does that handle it when multiple inputs are always on? I have two TiVos and an MCE machine hooked up to my TV right now and they never shut off.

tk


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

pendragn said:


> How does that handle it when multiple inputs are always on? I have two TiVos and an MCE machine hooked up to my TV right now and they never shut off.
> 
> tk


the sensor will select the last source that was turned on. if you shut off that source, it reverts back to the 2nd last and so on, tk.

i can't say enough about this unit, i love it.


----------

